# Art Suggestions!



## PanTheFaun (Sep 28, 2018)

I would like to draw your suggestions! If you would like please send some ideas my way and I'll be happy to draw it for you!
It will be drawn in MS Paint so I hope that won't be a problem.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Sep 28, 2018)

i was going to say, draw what makes you happy but since you said i can choose, draw Garurumon


----------



## PanTheFaun (Sep 28, 2018)

BlueFox gui said:


> i was going to say, draw what makes you happy but since you said i can choose, draw Garurumon


Haha I'll get on it. c:


----------



## PanTheFaun (Sep 28, 2018)

BlueFox gui said:


> i was going to say, draw what makes you happy but since you said i can choose, draw Garurumon


Very quick but here ya go! My style!


----------



## BlueFox gui (Sep 28, 2018)

this is perfect looks like he's using makeup on his eyes hasusasaashuashu XD
....now draw gabumon PLIZ


----------



## PanTheFaun (Sep 28, 2018)

BlueFox gui said:


> this is perfect looks like he's using makeup on his eyes hasusasaashuashu XD
> ....now draw gabumon PLIZ


Thanks and will do! c:


----------



## Cyan (Sep 28, 2018)

a windmill in a farm.
just for fun of doing something new 
yeah, why only suggest video games, animals or IP characters?

take your time, do something you like.


----------



## JiveTheTurkey (Sep 28, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> Very quick but here ya go! My style!
> View attachment 144947


I once had these toys that were like the transformers/beast wars but of Garurumon and Agumon that you could fold up into Gabumon and the Agumon had pieces and was more complex because it was able to be all 4 evolutions like Metal Greymon and Wargreymon. They were amazing.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Sep 28, 2018)

Cyan said:


> a windmill in a farm.
> just for fun of doing something new
> yeah, why only suggest video games, animals or IP characters?
> 
> take your time, do something you like.


Thanks and will do! c:


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 28, 2018)

Draw me like a French maid please


----------



## AtsuNii (Sep 28, 2018)

Draw me and @DinohScene together ^^


----------



## PanTheFaun (Sep 29, 2018)

BlueFox gui said:


> this is perfect looks like he's using makeup on his eyes hasusasaashuashu XD
> ....now draw gabumon PLIZ






--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I will get to all of your art suggestions!
Just give me some time. c:


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 29, 2018)

If Mario and Zelda had a baby. Could you draw their baby? Link would be so sad.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Sep 29, 2018)

slaphappygamer said:


> If Mario and Zelda had a baby. Could you draw their baby? Link would be so sad.


Haha that is definitely interesting! I will get to it. c:


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 29, 2018)

Garfield eating lasagna


----------



## PanTheFaun (Sep 29, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Garfield eating lasagna


You got it! c:


----------



## Brigand (Sep 29, 2018)

An Atlantic white-sided dolphin in aquatic mech-like battle armour equipped to shoot down a frenzy of sharks, swim at the speed of sound and fly like a jet plane


----------



## PanTheFaun (Sep 29, 2018)

Brigand said:


> An Atlantic white-sided dolphin in aquatic mech-like battle armour equipped to shoot down a frenzy of sharks, swim at the speed of sound and fly like a jet plane


Haha I'll do my best!


----------



## BlueFox gui (Sep 29, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> View attachment 144987
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


dude this is amazing ;-;
can i use it as profile pic?


----------



## PanTheFaun (Sep 29, 2018)

BlueFox gui said:


> dude this is amazing ;-;
> can i use it as profile pic?


Surely. c:
I'm glad you like it.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Sep 29, 2018)

slaphappygamer said:


> If Mario and Zelda had a baby. Could you draw their baby? Link would be so sad.


Here is if Mario and Zelda had a child!


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 29, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> Here is if Mario and Zelda had a child!
> View attachment 145088 View attachment 145089


That’s awesome! Thank you.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Sep 29, 2018)

slaphappygamer said:


> That’s awesome! Thank you.


Sorry if it wasn't as detailed as it could of been. :c


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 29, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> Sorry if it wasn't as detailed as it could of been. :c


It’s all good. My new avvy.


----------



## leon315 (Sep 29, 2018)

Recently i started to watch Gintama, it's an old but Great show indeed  §Draw something about it pls!!!


----------



## PanTheFaun (Sep 29, 2018)

Mario and Zelda's child with Mario's hat. c:


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 29, 2018)

What if bowser and princess peach had a baby? What would that child look like? Or perhaps solid snake and Lara Croft?


----------



## BEACHBUM (Oct 9, 2018)

hmm seems similar to a previously made series of threads


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 9, 2018)

BEACHBUM said:


> hmm seems similar to a previously made series of threads


Indeed. c:


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 9, 2018)

BEACHBUM said:


> hmm seems similar to a previously made series of threads


You’re right. I wouldn’t try to milk and idea in that way. *looks at nes online*


----------



## ShonenJump (Oct 9, 2018)

leon315 said:


> Recently i started to watch Gintama, it's an old but Great show indeed  §Draw something about it pls!!!


i want to see a bald takasugi


----------



## leon315 (Oct 9, 2018)

ShonenJump said:


> i want to see a bald takasugi


that would completely ruin his image, and the world crazy fans will kill the drawer is he made him bald!


----------



## ry755 (Oct 10, 2018)

Can you draw my avatar?


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 10, 2018)

ry755 said:


> Can you draw my avatar?


Surely. c:
I have been busy but will get around to it as soon as I can. c:


----------



## Attacker3 (Oct 10, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> Surely. c:
> I have been busy but will get around to it as soon as I can. c:


I just love the roughness of MS paint art. Do you use anything other than your mouse, and do you use references when drawing? How do I become as good as you friend? I want to draw but I cannot!


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 10, 2018)

Attacker3 said:


> I just love the roughness of MS paint art. Do you use anything other than your mouse, and do you use references when drawing? How do I become as good as you friend? I want to draw but I cannot!


I use a pc drawing tablet and pen and I'm not that good but it takes practice. Believe in yourself!


----------



## Attacker3 (Oct 10, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> I use a pc drawing tablet and pen and I'm not that good but it takes practice. Believe in yourself!


Ah drawing tablets, they're so expensive for something I don't know if I'll even get good at. Same with my little 20 dollar MIDI keyboard. I use it but not enough because I feel like I'll never get better ;-;


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 10, 2018)

Attacker3 said:


> Ah drawing tablets, they're so expensive for something I don't know if I'll even get good at. Same with my little 20 dollar MIDI keyboard. I use it but not enough because I feel like I'll never get better ;-;


You can get this one and it's only $30.00 - https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00TB0TTAC/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
If you don't like it you can just return it. c:


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 28, 2019)

Bored... Not nearly finished.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## kuaihuo (Feb 19, 2021)

For free digital art painting apps , here are the good ones: Krita , Medibang Paint , paint.net , Mypaint . all of these software is better than MS Paint.
I've been illustrating and designing with a drawing tablet for more than a decade. When my Wacom broke a few years back, I switched to the much cheaper XP-PEN drawing tablet and haven't looked back. 

So much more natural to draw on a graphics tablet and your infinitely faster and more accurate with even simple menu/navigation functions. (I'll still use it just during file management for speed and comfort.) Hope this helps.


----------

